# Postfixadmin won't create maildirs - even with mail sent [S]

## Dr. Frankenbox

I'm new to mail server administration, and I'm trying to set up a mail server with postfix + courier + postfixadmin + squirrelmail.  I was able to get the config set so that Courier sees the user database created by postfixadmin and I can log into squirrelmail with accounts created in postfixadmin, but since Postfixadmin won't create the maildirs for new mailboxes, when I log into squirrelmail on a new account, I get this:

ERROR: Could not complete request.

Query: SELECT "INBOX"

Reason Given: Unable to open this mailbox.

and this:

ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.

Query: SUBSCRIBE "INBOX.Sent"

I can see from looking at other threads that postfixadmin won't create the maildir until mail is sent to the new mailbox, but I have it set to send a welcome message when creating a mailbox.  However, when I do create a mailbox, I don't get a message telling me that the mailbox was created.  I only get:

The mailbox has been added to the mailbox table!

(webmaster@animenebraskon.com

What could be causing this?Last edited by Dr. Frankenbox on Sat Feb 13, 2010 3:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AllenJB

Postfixadmin doesn't have anything to do with creating mailboxes. That should be done by your mail server software (whatever's handling SMTP - or whatever that hands mals to for local delivery).

I would check that your mail server is correctly recieving mail (send it one from another server) and correctly delivering it to mailboxes (check the logs - you may want to increase the log verbosity if you can't see anything useful initially)

----------

## Dr. Frankenbox

I'm not really sure if I can send it a message from another server because this server is going to replace an existing one, with the same domain.   I can't let it connect with public email servers, lest it interrupt mail delivery for the current server.  I also have no idea how to tell if it's receiving mail correctly or even how the mailboxes are supposed to be structured because I haven't set up an email server before.  I'm discovering that it's hideously complex compared to a webserver or a fileserver.

----------

## b0nafide

Well, there always is connecting with telnet or netcat on port 25 to your new mail server. You can send as many test messages as you like this way.

----------

## Dr. Frankenbox

I can't figure out how to get the server to respond by using telnet, but I have sent mail to one of my mailboxes using the sendmail command, and no mail directories get created.

----------

## Dr. Frankenbox

Ok, I got it working.  I went through and checked my config against this : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Virtual_mail_server_using_Postfix,_Courier_and_PostfixAdmin and discovered that I was both missing some use flags and had my vmail configuration wrong.  I still don't think this needs to be so complex, but at least it's working now.

----------

